# [SOLVED] Win 7 internet error 868



## Cloud369 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello,
I have windows 7 Ultimate, and it can't connect to the internet.
It gives me an error number 868 . I've been searching the web for solution, but couldn't understand a thing.
In addition,I have a router TL-WR841N.
Umm... it started to give me this error since 3 days ago.
Thanks for help  and sorry ofor my English
admins: If this is the wrong forum,please move the thread to the correct one.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*

Hi and welcome to TSF can you please clarify when you get the error message is it when you are trying to run internet explorer,or when trying to connect to the router, please be as clear as you can on when it happens


----------



## Cloud369 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*

Hi,
This problem occurs when i try to connect to the modem(internet) NOT ie .
I searched for viruses,used Ccleaner,Malware and still no luck.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*

Hi please be patient I have asked someone from networking to take a lokk at your issue


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*

Hello,

Is this a Wired or Wireless connection issue? Are using any Firewalls or Security Software such as Norton, McAfee or ZoneAlarm?

Check if your browser has any proxy setting, remove it if you do. Here's how.

=====================
If above suggestion didn't work, please restart your computer Tap F8 then select Safe Mode with Networking. See if your able to connect.

Please post an update.


----------



## Cloud369 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*



2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this a Wired or Wireless connection issue? Are using any Firewalls or Security Software such as Norton, McAfee or ZoneAlarm?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply.
It is a Wired connection. Firewall is turned on ofcourse. I don't use any of the security softwares you mentioned, what I do use are: Avira Premmium Anti-Virus, MalwareBytes and Ccleaner.
I'll try the method you told me about the proxy and will give back an answer.
thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*

Careful with the Ccleaner. I personally do not use and will not recommend it. It'll just give you more trouble.


----------



## Cloud369 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*



2xg said:


> Careful with the Ccleaner. I personally do not use and will not recommend it. It'll just give you more trouble.


 Could you tell me why?
And thanks alot!!! you helped me to get my internet(solve the problem)!!!ray:ray:ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*

The Registry cleaning part might potentially harm the O/S. You may use it to clean cookies, and web history. I only used it once and the outcome wasn't good at all.


> Could you tell me why?


Which task worked for you so that it will benefit others?


> And thanks alot!!! you helped me to get my internet(solve the problem)!!!


You're very Welcome!


----------



## Cloud369 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Win 7 internet error 868*



2xg said:


> Which task worked for you so that it will benefit others?
> !


I used the one with the proxy settings.(1st method)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad that's an easy fix for you.


----------

